# Recommendation for Thera-Tube



## Semi-Solid Snake (Aug 22, 2010)

Alright, so before you read this, keep in mind I am not trying to show off. I simply want a Thera-tube recommendation so I don't waste money on something too weak/strong. Here- I know slingshots are different from bows, but to give you an idea, I can pull a 50lb compound bow with my index finger. If you don't what a compound bow is, I can also pull a 100lb longbow with one finger. At max, I can , with some difficulty pull a 75lb compound bow with three fingers, or a 150lb longbow. The sling shot I am using is the Daisy P51, with a steel body (steel fork and steel brace), and like I said it has a brace ('cause they're allowed over here.) The Trumark RR2 band is still far too easy, and people say that the Black Thera-tube is just somewhat harder. what could I use? Also, I use large ammo, and my grip is pretty good. I only do plinking, but I would like something impressive, and something that does massive damage. And sorry to a certain person on these forums, if you manage to figure out who this is, I was sorta ticked off that day. Thank you for your time, and please give me a recommendation if possible.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

silver thera tube is as strong as it gets. it is pretty hard for me to pull back but u seem "bigger" or stronger. if you can get that stuff stretched far back you can get massive power for it.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> silver thera tube is as strong as it gets. it is pretty hard for me to pull back but u seem "bigger" or stronger. if you can get that stuff stretched far back you can get massive power for it.


I'd be very careful about trying to put too much power through a Daisy. You might find yourself eating parts of your slingshot. Check out Joerg's YouTube channel if you're serious about massive power.






Henry


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Semi-Solid Snake said:


> Alright, so before you read this, keep in mind I am not trying to show off. I simply want a Thera-tube recommendation so I don't waste money on something too weak/strong. Here- I know slingshots are different from bows, but to give you an idea, I can pull a 50lb compound bow with my index finger. If you don't what a compound bow is, I can also pull a 100lb longbow with one finger. At max, I can , with some difficulty pull a 75lb compound bow with three fingers, or a 150lb longbow. The sling shot I am using is the Daisy P51, with a steel body (steel fork and steel brace), and like I said it has a brace ('cause they're allowed over here.) The Trumark RR2 band is still far too easy, and people say that the Black Thera-tube is just somewhat harder. what could I use? Also, I use large ammo, and my grip is pretty good. I only do plinking, but I would like something impressive, and something that does massive damage. And sorry to a certain person on these forums, if you manage to figure out who this is, I was sorta ticked off that day. Thank you for your time, and please give me a recommendation if possible.


1,2, or 3 red TB tubes should do you fine.

I have some Silver TB if you want to try it but I think that it is too slow in comparison.


----------

